# Hi Fin Pleco?



## Baseballguy5 (Jan 21, 2010)

Today I went to petsmart and I bought a female betta, an african dwarf frog, and something called a Hi-Fin Pleco. The pleco's about 2.5". Now I had never heard of these Hi-fin plecos and just figured it would be like caring for your average pleco. (Oh btw, I have a 75 gallon ] The Pleco (Eddy) is swimming around attaching himself to the glass and rocks, whatever a normal pleco should be doing, he's doing it. However the fact of the matter is that I've looked all over the internet and couldn't find a single care sheet for this little guy. He's not ill or anything im just wondering if anyones dealt with these fish and could give me some tips on raising this guy!

Thanks!
Oh, Here's a pic


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I actually have one of these guys myself. No special care really as they can be treated like your typical commons. I can say with my guy...he loves his driftwood and zucchini.


----------



## Baseballguy5 (Jan 21, 2010)

All right, thx! So I'll just treat him like a common pleco then? And he's too small to eat his algae wafers so zucchini will be fine, right? And one last thing, is he nocturnal?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Zucchini will be perfect. They aren't what you would call "true" nocturnal...but they are much more active at night and definately would prefer to have some nice things to hide under.


----------



## Baseballguy5 (Jan 21, 2010)

Great! This really helps cause I couldn't find anything on the Internet. I got plenty of hiding spots for him, the only thing I need is some driftwood, I plan to pick it up today though.


----------

